# Using Firefox on your Linux desktop at home or in the office? Here are some useful performance tips.



## MannDude (Jun 13, 2015)

Firefox has seemingly gotten more bloated over the years and for me, at least on the recent builds, has been increasingly unstable/buggy. For those who may be rocking Firefox (or Iceweasel) on systems that may be a bit limited on free and available resources you'll likely find these tips help out a bit. These were pulled from the Linux sub-reddit here ( https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/39q6xt/some_useful_firefox_tips_to_fix_choppy_scrolling/) and were not created by myself. Copying here for reference.



> Maybe it will be useful for someone.
> 
> Enter in address bar _about:config_ and...
> 
> ...



Was good advice and figured it was worth sharing. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks for the config options, will be trying them out.

One correction:

*layout.frame_rate.precise --> true* (not enable)


----------

